# Randall RG Series RG1503H Head



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

Hope its a good one.... Cause i just ordered one. Raedy for it to get here. Maybe i will be happy with this amp and keep it for more then a month lol..


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice! Did you sell the Dime head?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

yep sure did man


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2012)

Where did you order it? I can't see it on the >11 website anymore. 

And why did you ditch the Dime?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

Gearhounds man. The dimes cheap i can always get another.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2012)

Alrighty. Gonna check out there then. 

Depending on how much I like the POD HD500, I might grab the Randall V2 or the Randall RG1503 to go with it. I just wish Randall made a Mosfet rackmounted power amp because Mosfet power sections sound groovy to me.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

It didnt set me back that bad. They got some good deals on randalls.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

this it what she looks like...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2012)

Yup, it's an odd looking thing, but it's supposed to be really close to the RG100ES tone-wise, so I'm sold.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

Its made by same guy that made the warhead.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 6, 2012)

did you get this yet?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 6, 2012)

Got it today man. It is AWSOME! I have been playin on it most of the day. I have nothing bad to say about it. Its pure evil metal!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2012)

Pics and clips.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 6, 2012)

I will soon as i can guys. But if u are thinking about getting this amp. DO IT!! It sounds awsome! I will be keeping this amp for a long time.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jul 6, 2012)

the hell did you get it from?


----------



## wakjob (Jul 6, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> I will soon as i can guys. But if u are thinking about getting this amp. DO IT!! It sounds awsome! I will be keeping this amp for a long time.



Ready to sell it to me yet?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

Got the beast at gearhounds. No nnt ready to sell it yet man lol. Im in love with it.


----------



## wakjob (Jul 7, 2012)

Love is fickle you know.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

Not for this amp its not! lol


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

Got the amp boosted with a maxon 808 and isp decimator and a wah. Thats it and its the best amp iv played..imo


----------



## wakjob (Jul 7, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> Got the amp boosted with a maxon 808 and isp decimator and a wah. Thats it and its the best amp iv played..imo



Quit teasing. Wookie's already chewed halfway through his choker chain and probably gonna run right through the chain link fence!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

lol. Sorry man


----------



## ilovefinnish (Jul 8, 2012)

congrats man!

is it really that good?
i have a randall V2 which i'm planning to sell cause i don't like the graphic EQ (i prefer plug & play amps), and can't decide between a T2 or the RG1503.
can you give me your opinion?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2012)

ilovefinnish said:


> congrats man!
> 
> is it really that good?
> i have a randall V2 which i'm planning to sell cause i don't like the graphic EQ (i prefer plug & play amps), and can't decide between a T2 or the RG1503.
> can you give me your opinion?



Just curious... How much are you dumping it for?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 8, 2012)

ilovefinnish said:


> congrats man!
> 
> is it really that good?
> i have a randall V2 which i'm planning to sell cause i don't like the graphic EQ (i prefer plug & play amps), and can't decide between a T2 or the RG1503.
> can you give me your opinion?



Man i would go with the rg1503. IMO


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Dec 25, 2012)

Any news on this damn thing? When it will be available?


----------



## brolykill545 (Oct 7, 2013)

I play in a death metal band, do you think this amp is right for me?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes. 
Get the RG3003 for safe measure. More headroom and a built-in gate.


----------



## donzilla (Oct 7, 2013)

just got the Randall RG 3003 myself, good amp...loud, decent tone, cuts very well!!!


----------



## SteensyXiphos (Dec 21, 2013)

I just got mine today. Did any of you guys get any weird sounds from yours? 

When I turned mine on it sounded like there was a fan inside gradually getting faster until it remained at a steady speed. Also when I went on to the 2nd and 3rd channel there was a lot of feedback. 

I was playing it pretty low in regards to volume with a reliable lead and my les paul which never has any problems with any sort of feedback.


----------



## cereal_guy (Dec 22, 2013)

do the heads have reverb or is it just the combo?


----------



## ridner (Dec 23, 2013)

I just ordered a RG1003 - looking forward to it's arrival later this week. congrats on the RG1503!


----------



## ridner (Dec 23, 2013)

cereal_guy said:


> do the heads have reverb or is it just the combo?



yes


----------



## Basti (Dec 23, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Hope its a good one.... Cause i just ordered one. Raedy for it to get here. Maybe i will be happy with this amp and keep it for more then a month lol..



It'll look killer with the guitar in your avatar


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 24, 2013)

cereal_guy said:


> do the heads have reverb or is it just the combo?



The RG1003H and 1503H have reverb while the 3003H has a noise gate.


----------



## Klaptrap (Dec 26, 2013)

Tell us about the cleans man!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2013)

Wookieslayer said:


> the 3003H has a noise gate.



Not only that, but a noise gate Mike Fortin designed and apparently uses on all of his amps.


----------

